# jack herer info needed



## waynekerr (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey u guys hows it goin,ive been thinkin of getting some jack,my mate grows it and swears by it.
Its very expensive compared to other seeds on the net,my mate lives in another state so its to far to get a clone.
And what about jock horrer its the cheap version?
Does anyone know a good site in holland whatever to get the original jack at a reasonable price 

thanx


----------

